# Topics > Robotics > Museums of robots >  Robots City Amsterdam, show, Amsterdam, Netherlands

## Airicist

youtube.com/robotscityamsterdam

vimeo.com/user35270793

facebook.com/RobotsCityAmsterdam

twitter.com/RobotsCityAmstr

----------


## Airicist

Robot City Amsterdam exclusive preview compilation 

Published on Feb 19, 2014




> Short video compilation from the Robots City Amsterdam exclusive preview: show and backstage.
> 
> Music: remix on Lady Gaga - Applause

----------


## Airicist

Robot City Amsterdam 

Published on Mar 6, 2014




> We are waiting for you at the World Premiere of Robots City Amsterdam!

----------


## Airicist

RCA Moscow 2014
December 7, 2014

----------

